# [Kotor 2] Wo sind die Teile für HK-47?



## LordKugelfisch (6. März 2005)

*[Kotor 2] Wo sind die Teile für HK-47?*

Ich war jetzt auf allen Planeten außer Nar Shadaa und Korriban und mir fehlen noch das Droidenchassis und der Droidenprozessor. Weiß jemand ob ich die beiden Teile auf den Planeten finde? Auf Onderon habe ich nämlich bei dem Droidenverkäufer vergessen nachzuschauen und da kann ich jetzt nicht mehr hin.

MfG LordKugelfisch


----------



## Alinor (6. März 2005)

*AW: [Kotor 2] Wo sind die Teile für HK-47?*



			
				LordKugelfisch am 06.03.2005 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war jetzt auf allen Planeten außer Nar Shadaa und Korriban und mir fehlen noch das Droidenchassis und der Droidenprozessor. Weiß jemand ob ich die beiden Teile auf den Planeten finde? Auf Onderon habe ich nämlich bei dem Droidenverkäufer vergessen nachzuschauen und da kann ich jetzt nicht mehr hin.
> 
> MfG LordKugelfisch




Die Chassis findest auf Nar Shaddaa, den Prozessor hatte bei mir der Händler auf Dantooine, vielleicht findest du ihn aber auch auf Nar Shaddaa

auf Korriban gibts keine HK Teile


----------



## LordKugelfisch (7. März 2005)

*AW: [Kotor 2] Wo sind die Teile für HK-47?*



			
				Alinor am 06.03.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 06.03.2005 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei welchem händler denn auf dantooine? dieser akkere hatte nur ein anderes teil das ich schon hatte. weiß jemand was man auf telos findet? den typ der da droiden teile verkauft hat habe ich nämlich der polizei übergeben. der bruder verkauft nur pazaak karten. gibts da noch nen anderen händler?


----------



## MADEMAN (7. März 2005)

*AW: [Kotor 2] Wo sind die Teile für HK-47?*



			
				LordKugelfisch am 07.03.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 06.03.2005 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube zu meinen  , das wenn man ein Neues Spiel startet die Teile immer anderst verteilt sind. Als ich es zum 2. mal durchgespielt habe, hab ich von der HK-Einheit auf Peragus einen Vokabulator gekriegt beim 1. mal war es was anderes.


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (7. März 2005)

*AW: [Kotor 2] Wo sind die Teile für HK-47?*

Der schnellste Weg zu den Teilen ist wie folgt.

Minenstation - ein Teil wenn man den einzelnen HK-50 zerlegt.
Telos - bevor man zu Attis kommt die drei HK-50
Nar Shadda - Der Droidenhändler
Nar Shadda - wenn T5 seine Solomission macht, kämpft er am Ende gegen drei HK-50 und die haben das letzte fehlende Teil.

Auf Onderon und Dantooine (ev. der Droidenhändler vor dem Bürgermeistersitz) gibt es je ein Teil, aber ich hab vergessen wo, da ich mich nicht mehr dafür interessieren musste.

MfG Tikki
P.S.: Das PeaceModul für HK-47 gibt es auch auf Nar Shadda, wenn man der Rodianerin geholfen hat gute Handelsbeziehungen mit Onderon und Dantooine herzustellen.  Für alle die HK-47 mal einen kurzen Moment quälen wollen.


----------

